# putting together a sales packet



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a fairly competent street team that is able to hook me up with orders, but the customers are requesting sales packets. Can anyone help me break down the components of such a packet or direct me to an example on the web?

Thanks


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Not sure of what's on the web but what they are looking for is a group of brochures on what you offer. I have a general one that shows signs, shirts, totes and other items that I offer. This gives them a general discription of each and a starting price for each. This can be as complex as you want to make it. It will give them a general idea of what you offer. I also say that if they would like something that is not on the bouchure, call me.


----------

